# Best Antivirus/malware/spyware?



## Forevermore1337

I am building a new computer, and i need to know what the best antivirus software out there.  Don't even try to say Norton.  I've been using Norton for over 4 years, and the only effect it has had on my computer is to slow boot times tremendously.  Norton has protected my computer a few times, but i've had to download numerous free tools to get rid of malware/spyware, etc.  I'm thinking Avast might be the best choice, but i just wanted to know if there's anything else out there that's more efficient.

Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Droogie

And yet another best anti-virus thread...

You can't beat AVG for free, thats what I use, haven't had any problems. 
I use malwarebyte when I get more serious viruses (which rarely occurs anyway)


----------



## Respital

tknick90 said:


> And yet another best anti-virus thread...
> 
> You can't beat AVG for free, thats what I use, haven't had any problems.
> I use malwarebyte when I get more serious viruses (which rarely occurs anyway)



I trust you've read : http://www.computerforum.com/135584-avg-users-pay-attention.html#post1114216

Avria is the best, IMO.


----------



## meg

Safe practice. I haven't had a virus since I started using a computer that only I was using - because they are shockingly easy to avoid, but I have still always used AVG Free. Always, always. If you like frequent definition updates, great scanning routines, and free antivirus software there is no reason to not have AVG!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I prefer Avast! myself. I've used AVG, but AVG's update takes up screen space, whereas Avast! stays hidden. And like Meg said, virus' are easy to avoid when your using the internet correctly and don't use Limewire.

I don't use MalwareBytes on my own system, but I install it on customer PC's so that I can clean out their systems.


----------



## G25r8cer

I personally use Nod32. This bundled with Comodo will stop anything! lol


----------



## SHO

AVG 8 Free for anti-virus and real-time spyware protection.

Ad-Aware 2008, Spybot Search and Destroy, and SuperAntiSpyware, A-Squared, Malwarebytes Anti-Malware... all free scanners to remove malware that gets through.


----------



## Cromewell

I use Avast but that damn 'virus database has been updated' clip annoys me.


----------



## laznz1

AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG AVG  lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Cromewell said:


> I use Avast but that damn 'virus database has been updated' clip annoys me.



You can disable it in the windows sound preferences. Change it to something catchy like a song tune or something.


----------



## Cromewell

It's a windows sound? No wonder I couldn't find it, I looked all through avast for it. Time to remove that


----------



## voyagerfan99

Cromewell said:


> It's a windows sound? No wonder I couldn't find it, I looked all through avast for it. Time to remove that



Welcome


----------



## Carlton

Comodo I.S. - firewall and AV bundle - both free and seem very solid.  Back it up with the free version of BitDefender (on demand scanner only so safe to have installed as second AV).


----------



## Hdk20

Listen there are good antivirus programs out there, I personally always use AVG, I have 3 computers, none of them never had viruses since I downloaded it.. you see AVG sets a time for a scan everyday.. I think, that's what mine does. if you want a good spyware program I suggest Spybot Search and Destroy, This is probably the best spyware program I have used.


----------



## Carla456

I use Avast and also Sunbelt Kerio. Since then I have no problem.


----------



## Comp_Newb

Spybot Search and desrtoy is a great one!


----------



## jakejake11tye

The best that i have ever used and herd of is Kaspersky is 2009, it has amazingly fast scan speeds, and doesn't affect performance of your pc, It doesnt take up alot of cpu, and is the best by far>


----------



## imagemaker567

Try to use threatfire... its free....


----------



## chrisalv14

Norton Internet Security 2008,2009 is the best.


----------



## iamsneaky13

Kapersky is my favorite and I use spybot search and destroy for spyware. Kapersky is $50


----------

